# My New (well 1965) Colchester Bantam 800.   Some gear head noise?!



## Jecheon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

I've just bought a 1965 Colchester Bantam 800.  The gentleman who owned it before me was a retired engineer, who mainly used it for model making.  He'd had it for 30 years, so its seen fairly light use for most of its life.

As you can see the paint is a bit of a state, but other wise I believe it is in quite good nick.  In time I intend to address its scruffiness, but for now I've just given it fresh head/gearbox oil and a new v belt.

When in use the gears in the head are quite noisy, particularly if the two levers on the top of the head are set in their outer most positions.  Could anyone tell me whether it is normal for Bantam head gears to be a bit noisy?  I realize the word 'noise' can cover a whole host of sins, but any general feedback from people with experience of these models would be appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Mike72 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi   I have a Bantam aswell, mine is also noisy in that gear which is the speed below the fastest. I put it down too it's the most used gear. 

      Mike


----------



## samthedog (Dec 30, 2012)

You could possibly take the gears out and and turn them around so they mesh on the opposite side of the teeth. This would require you to dismantle the headstock though which is quite a job. If you can live with the noise, just make sure you have the right oil and you should be ok. Congrats on the new machine :thumbzup:

Paul.


----------



## Jecheon (Jan 1, 2013)

The oil I've put in is the right grade and I couldn't see anything untoward in the head so I guess I'll just live with it.  Thanks for the feedback.

Pete


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 29, 2016)

earmuffs


----------

